# Letter to my husband.



## HotelEchoLimaPapa (Oct 7, 2010)

I would appreciate any input or advice on anything that needs to be changed.

"________ I love you, we need to talk about our marriage because I'm hurting inside, and I don't feel happy with where we're at. I'm upset we hardly kiss, or have any romance or intimacy. 

Sometimes I think you've changed so much from the man I fell in love with, and it causes a lot of pain.
We need to understand this so we can be happier together, and so I can be a better, happier wife.
I'm upset that we've talked about this before, so many times, and you don't seem to take it seriously. It makes me feel like you don't care enough to try to work on our relationship. I only say this because I love you and I want our marriage to be a happy one. 
We need to fix this before the frustration replaces the memories of why I loved you and this marriage becomes toxic.

No happy marriage exists without effort from both sides. If we cant work this out together, then we need to go to counseling. I'm not going to let things get to the point where we're miserable. That's not what I want for our marriage or our lives."


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Help,

I assume you have tried talking to him in the past and it hasn't worked. I would suggest going to a marriage counselor. If he doesn't want to go, go alone. It will show him how serious you are.

The counselor will give you (a) the ability to live with the situation, (b) help in changing the situation for the better or (c) help in moving forward without him.

Remember, however, that there are usually two sides to the marriage problem and you need to be prepared to face the fact that YOU may have changed or at some time YOU failed to provide the romance and intimacy and he's reacting to that.

Unfortunately if he doesn't join you in the counseling, you can only work on half the problem.


----------

